# Evolution (2001)



## MythingLink (Mar 17, 2001)

Wonder what David Duchovny from The X-Files has been doing while he's been lounging around as an abductee while Scully has been searching frantically for him?  Read on:

Xpose #54 Coming Attractions

Evolution

Who better to stop an alien invasion than David Duchovny?  Evolution shows a world on the brink of a nightmare.  Nick Spragg worried about the fat of his CD collection.

Ever wondered how Earth's evolutionary process took place?  Well we're about to find out how it could all have been so, so different in the new Dreamworks picture Evolution.  Directed by Ivan Reitman, (the legendary Ghostbusters helmer).  Evolution combines live action and hugely elaborate special effects to tell the story of the day a meteor hit the Earth.  Although this is no ordinary piece of space junk, as the meteor has transported single-cell alien life-forms to Earth ...

These aliens begin to evolve at a rate that makes our own human evolution look like a doped-up tortoise and suddenly the whole of Earth is in danger of being overrun by super-intelligent life forms.  Who you gonna call?

Well, in the absence of Bill Murray, Dan Akroyd et al, David Duchovny (The X-Files, of course) will have to do.  Duchovny is a community college professor who, accompanied by geologist Orlando Jones (Bedazzled, Magnolia), wannabe fireman Seann William Scott (the soon-to-be-as-big-as-Jim Carrey comedy ace recently seen in Dud, Where's My Cat? and Final Destination), and government scientist Julianne Moore (currently trying to avoid becoming lunch to Hannibal and recently in Magnolia alongside Jones), are the only ones standing between the aliens and world domination.  The Earth originally took five billion years to get to where it is today, so what damage can these fast-learning little critters do after they escape from the cave they're initially trapped within?

Also hoping to stop the crazy little aliens are Michael Bower (also in Dud, Where's My Car? with Scott), Wayne Duvall (O Brother, Where Are Thou?, The Fan), Ethan Suplee (Road Trip, Remember The Titans), and Katherine Towne (What Lies Beneath, Go).  Seems like a lot of the actors have put in a good word for each other with the casting director after previous roles together!

Written by top scribe Don Jakoby (John Carpenter's Vampires, Arachnophobia) and with visual effects supervisor Phil Tippett (Starship Troopers, The Haunting) on board, the movie already looks set to be a winner, appealing especially to Ghostbusters fans wanting something similar after all these years without.  On the subject of special effects, however, it was reported recently that a fire on the set of Evolution at Raleigh Studios caused by 15-foot diameter fireball effects forced David Duchovny to be evacuated to a nearby Manhattan Beath shopping center.  And what about the rest of the cast and crew I hear you say?  Well, they all got out of the way in time too.

As a cross between Men In Black and Ghostbusters (Evolution is also reportedly set to become an animated series, just as these two before it), the movie is promising to steady up a somewhat flagging genre.  If the 'weird creatures from another planet/dimension taking over our world comedy/science fiction movie' is indeed a genre!

Just in case you want more weirdness by the way, Julianne Moore did confirm to Jay Leno recently that the film contains blue monkeys.  You have been warned ...

Everything will start to evolve from July 13.  Have a nice end of the world. 

Cheers,


----------



## Prowler-Pilot (Jul 2, 2001)

Anyone seen this film yet? I'm thinking of going to see it soon.

TaTa


----------



## TEZZE101 (Jul 4, 2001)

*Evolution*

Well I think you just about covered the whole movie!! But you forgot to mention how cute David Duchovny is!! so I'll do that !!! HE IS SOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!! There I think that covers that!!!
How about you?! anyway I LOVE the way you put it all together pretty well!!! 

TO Prowler Pilot: you have to go see it!!! I've seen it twice and I would see it a million times more!!! It's a great movie with a GREAT cast!!! It's a MUST SEE movie!!!! so go see it as soon as you can!!! Well See ya!!!


----------



## wikiberry (Jul 6, 2001)

*Re: Evolution*



> _Originally posted by TEZZE101 _
> *Well I think you just about covered the whole movie!! But you forgot to mention how cute David Duchovny is!! so I'll do that !!! HE IS SOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!! There I think that covers that!!!
> How about you?! anyway I LOVE the way you put it all together pretty well!!!
> 
> TO Prowler Pilot: you have to go see it!!! I've seen it twice and I would see it a million times more!!! It's a great movie with a GREAT cast!!! It's a MUST SEE movie!!!! so go see it as soon as you can!!! Well See ya!!! *




whoa!

great review huh?
i wasn't gonna watch it but now
... maybe i will...


----------



## Annette (Jul 9, 2001)

I quite like the look of this film. Its just finding someone to go with me. Isn't that a shame eh? 

From the clips I've seen of this it looks hilarious. David Duchovny is showing himself to be more than 'Fox Mulder'.


annette


----------



## kelsi (Aug 25, 2001)

I've seen it!!  And if anyone else has, PLEASE explain the last scene, I totally don't get it!  But the movie was good, unpredictable, and funny, although I think the best bits are squashed into the trailer, so other than the stuff in the trailer, it's not that funny.

But when it comes out on TV, I'll probably watch it again!


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 25, 2001)

when i decided to watch it, it wasn't showing at
the cinema anymore...


----------



## kelsi (Aug 25, 2001)

Oh no!  So what are you going to do?  You'll have to wait til it comes you can rent it I suppose...


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 26, 2001)

yeah...
though i have to take a vid that all of us can watch as well...
and i'm the only scifi fan in my family...

pity...


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 13, 2001)

what didnt you get about the last secne,kelsi? DO you mean the one where they're advertiding the head and shoulders?


----------



## kelsi (Oct 14, 2001)

Yeah.  I mean is it a serious advert, or what?  It's just really bizarre...


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 15, 2001)

Nah, I dont think it was serious, Be good if it was, it'd be a good gimmick to get people to buy head and shoulders!


----------



## kelsi (Oct 16, 2001)

But then... didn't they haveta get permission from H&S, and wouldn't one group have to pay the other; y'no, Evoultion/ Warner Bros/ whoever, for using the trademark?  Or H&S have to pay to get it advertised in the film, which is gonna reach a world wide audience?


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 16, 2001)

erm...ask warner bros. as far as im concerned it wa just a bit of fun...


----------



## summershake (Nov 9, 2001)

I'm with you, it was a joke and it cracked me up! 
This scenes under the aliens's ass is sooo ugly!!!   
The whole movie was great and I had to laugh a lot...esp. the singing scene in the mall! PRICELESS!!!
Oh, and of course David looks great, acts great and is great...LOL


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 11, 2001)

david....hmmm


----------



## summershake (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *david....hmmm *


Is this a: 'Oh yeah, David, hmmm!' or rather a 'Oh...yeah...David...hmmmmm!' LOL


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 15, 2001)

david....:naughty:?


----------



## summershake (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *david....:naughty:? *


That explains some things...LOL


----------



## wikiberry (Nov 15, 2001)

ooooooooh dear, not you too sin!

maria is enough for me!!!


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 15, 2001)

it's because of maria I'm like this..cant you see?


----------



## wikiberry (Nov 17, 2001)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh~


soooo that's how it happened!

still the result is the same!
i have to cope with TWO david addicts!!!


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 20, 2001)

it's been a while since us two got together. the effects are wearing off now


----------



## summershake (Nov 21, 2001)

...thank god...*ducks*


----------



## wikiberry (Nov 22, 2001)

LOL


----------



## Gater (Nov 29, 2001)

I just watched the film and i have to say that it had me laughing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It also had me drooling especially when he mooned the General!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## kelsi (Dec 1, 2001)

Dos anyone know if it's out in shops (to buy) in England yet?!


----------



## Annette (Dec 2, 2001)

Its out on DVD if that helps Kelsi.

http://www.play.com/play247.asp?page=title&r=R2&title=95977


annette


----------



## kelsi (Dec 3, 2001)

Yay!  Thanky you!:rolly2:


----------



## Annette (Dec 3, 2001)

Always glad to make someone happy.

annette


----------



## wikiberry (Dec 10, 2001)

apparently the uni's film soc is going to show this film
next term...

guess who's gonna go and watch it!!!


----------



## Annette (Dec 10, 2001)

Finally got to watch this last week. Thought it quite funny, I loved the scene with the coloured chap on the bed with the forceps and the way he was walking after, had to LAUGH. Also found it hysterical the way the 'aliens' were defeated with 'Head & Shoulders'. Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


annette


----------



## Dave (Mar 19, 2002)

Evolution is a story of a failed firefighting cadet and pool attendent, two college professors, and a clumsy-but-sexy government scientist, working against an alien organism that has been rapidly evolving ever since its' arrival on Earth inside a meteor.

It was released seventeen years to the day, and by the same director, as 'Ghostbusters', with Dan Aykroyd in a small part, so comparisons are obviously to be made.

It's sort of a cross between 'Ghostbusters', 'Men in Black', and 'Beverley Hills Cop' and even though it's not as good as any of those, I still should have seen it earlier, as it was good, and very funny. There were some great lines:

Harry: "...[isn't]... this the kind of thing they usually get invoved in?"
Ira: "No! No government! I know these people, absolutely not!"
Harry: "You do?"

(a reference to his past in the Army, but when you consider that David Duchovny is best known in the 'X-Files' as an FBI agent...)

Governor Lewis (Dan Aykroyd): "...the fuzzy no-nose chimp!"

(after they remove the fly)
Allison: "Can we get you anything?"
Harry: "I'd like an ice cream!"
Allison: "What flavour?"
Harry: "Does it matter? It's for my ass!"

(after giving the alien the jumbo enema)
Harry: "Ira, don't you ever tell anyone where I've been!"

I loved the product placement at the end too! It was a joke, at least, I think it was! It's so common in movies now, that maybe it wasn't a spoof at all!


----------



## Annette (Mar 19, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed the film Dave. Thanks for the write up.


annette


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 7, 2002)

I really liked this movie.  I love scifi comedy movies.  And an added bonus having David Duchovny in it!  He did a great job.  Nice to see him as someone other than Mulder.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 13, 2002)

A very good & funny film with is actually a spoof of the show 'The X-Files' & David Duchovny does a spoof of the character Mulder who used to be in the show

Really enjoyed it & have watched it several times to date!


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Feb 10, 2003)

man I LOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEED this movie.it was actually good enough to get on my top ten llist ^-^


----------

